# Frying frozen potato for a large gathering



## HOGI (Jun 4, 2021)

I have a hog roast company - and one of our packages offer a potato option. This potato option has been jacked potatoes. But they don't appear to be very popular these days and a lot of people now ask if we can offer deep fried potato options - chips, wedges, crispy potatoes etc

Bearing in mind that I will need enough portions to feed a minimum of 100 guests (sometimes 150 and more) how would I go about doing this and what equipment would I need? A 5L fryer will only serve 3 to 4 portions from what I gather. From what I can see on the web the largest mobile fryers are 8L x 2(tanks) which is 16L - which would be about 12 to 13 portions. Could I possibly buy 2 of these 8L x 2 giving me a total of 32L - possibly giving me enough for 25 portions. Drain the chips and keep the food warm in a bain marie before replicating the process 4 times and hopefully being able to serve 100? 

Any suggestions and recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you mean "Jacket potatoes?" If not, what are "jacked potatoes?" Are they what we yanks call "baked potatoes"?? 

In any case, lugging around deep fryers or having access to deep fryers large enough to handle the sort of volume that you've outlined will present a logistical nightmare for any catering operation, even if the catering operation has its own commercial kitchen. Even if you were to solve your deep fry volume problem, you're still left with the logistical nightmare of holding the deep fried potatoes without them turning to mush. We all know far too well that deep fried potatoes do not hold well even under the best of conditions. 

With that in mind, I would suggest moving away from the deep fried potato idea and consider another option - Salt Potatoes. 

What are salt potatoes? They're small, white or red potatoes boiled in heavily salted water, skins on, and served with copious amounts of melted butter. They are a huge hit in BBQ's and clam bakes where I come from and frankly, Im rather surprised their popularity hasn't spread. Do not use russets or any potato that isn't small that doesn't have a thin skin.

You'll need to use about 1 cup of kosher salt for roughly every 1.5 liters of water. Boil the potatoes until they're soft in the center and serve with lots of melted butter. When the potatoes are removed from the salty, starchy water, a thin crust of salt will form on the skin of the potato. Inside the potato, however, the salt doesn't penetrate. So, when the soft insides of the potato combine with the salted crust in melted butter, the result is sublime. 

The only way to ruin this dish is to not use enough salt or undercook the potatoes, which is to say you can't really overcook them. 

The logistics of this dish are very "caterer friendly" in terms of prep, cook and cost. 

Good luck!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

So I did a little research on the name of these potatoes. Jacket potatoes are russets baked in their skin until crispy. Obviously not what were talking about here. "jacked" potatoes is a generalized term for upscaling the presentation of the starch. Jacked potatoes can be fried, mashed, au gratin, etc....
I have to agree with sgsvirgil. You are looking at a nightmare.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

You might also think about Au Gratin Potatoes and Scalloped potatoes. They both hold well and would go great with the Hog......


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Chips would work as you can buy pre sliced potatoes by the case and the cooked chips can be cooled and served at room temp, even the next day with no loss of quality. We do this at my job so I know that's possible. 
BUT if you have to invest in a deep fryer or two for only the occasional use, then that isn't a good idea either. And catering with a deep fryer? I wouldn't do that on a dare. 
Sometimes with customers the answer is no. As the others have pointed out, there are plenty of potato options. Salt potatoes are delicious and I've never ever heard anyone complain about au gratin or scalloped potatoes except to say there weren't enough.


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North (Jun 7, 2021)

Hasselback potatoes hold well, and are always well received. I've made them for pot lucks of20 to 30 people, but not like what you are planning. They are a bit of work, as the potatoes need to be sliced properly, with butter, or compound butter brushed into each spud, before baking. and again half way through. But they are tasty, and are above average. Here are a couple links, the 2nd one with a video:
https://www.dinneratthezoo.com/hasselback-potatoes-recipe/

https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-hasselback-potatoes-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-199763

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

